
Computer-Generated TCP for Network Connections That are Twice as Fast - josephscott
http://hothardware.com/News/MIT-Researchers-Develop-ComputerGenerated-TCP-For-Network-Connection-That-are-Twice-as-Fast/
======
xmpir
I wonder if this finds it way into the internet

